
DoorDash forced workers to arbitrate, now faces millions in fees - ajdecon
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-02-11/doordash-arbitration-blunder
======
JohnFen
Forced arbitration has long been a standard method of depriving workers of the
right to redress grievances. It's really nice to see a company doing this get
hoist with their own petard.

